# Desktop ohne Icons und Startleiste - Windows XP Home startet nach Bluescreenbeseitigung nicht mehr



## Bierkastenträger (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

bin auf die Community durch gezielte google-Suche aufmerksam geworden, da mein XP sich am vergangenen Sonntag mit einem Bluescreen verabschiedete...
Offenbar wurde ich Opfer eines automatischen Windowsupdates, dessen Folge in diesem Thread (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/89565-windows-xp-sicherheitspatch-verursacht-systemfehler-3.html#post1555599) beschrieben wurde. Die dortigen Lösungsvorschläge setzen jedoch die Möglichkeit voraus, die Wiederherstellungskonsole öffnen zu können, was mir aufgrund fehlenden Admin-Passwortes jedoch nicht gelingt.

Habe daher mit der System-CD versucht, mein XP zu reparieren, d.h. das System suggerierte mir, dass es XP von der CD neu installierte. Der zeitliche Verlauf wird dabei ja immer aufgezeigt - in meinem Fall stoppte die Installation stets 1 Min. vor dem Ende. Aus diesem Grunde ging ich davon aus, dass die Neuinstallation jeweils gescheitert war.

Überrascht war ich dann, als sich der Rechner doch nach einem Ruhetag plötzlich ganz normal hochfahren ließ - jedoch mit einem Problem:

- Der Desktop zeigt nur das Hintergrundbild, so dass keinerlei Icons vorhanden sind

- Die Startleiste ist verschwunden, d.h. alle weiteren beschriebenen Möglichkeiten, über "Start" ---> "Ausführen" gehen zu können, bleiben mir verborgen

Der Taskmanager ist das Einzige, was ich über den "Affengriff" öffnen kann - hier lassen sich auch nur ausgewählte Anwendungen starten.

Wo ist denn die - für das System unüberwindbare - Mauer entstanden???
Kann es sein, dass grundlegende Dinge bei der Installation auf der Strecke geblieben sind, die sich möglicherweise ganz gezielt von der CD nachinstallieren lassen???

Bin kein Fachmann sondern normaler Nutzer. Insofern wäre ich für umgangssprachliche Beschreibungen dankbar!!!


----------



## klyer (19. Februar 2010)

geb mal in den taskmanager: explorer.exe ein dann müsste alles wieder funktionieren.


----------



## Bierkastenträger (19. Februar 2010)

Reagiert leider überhaupt nicht! Hab' die Explorer.exe über das "Durchsuchen"-Menü in C:\Windows\ gefunden - beim Öffnen tut sich aber leider gar nichts...


----------



## amdintel (19. Februar 2010)

die meisten haben ja die System Wieder Herstellung eingeschaltet, diese auf das letzte Datum vor dem Update zurückgesetzten ,
kann  man auch mit der Boot CD machen !
wenn nur die Desktop Icons  weg sind ist das ja nicht so schlimm dann kommt man ja noch in die System Steuerung .

 was haben wir aus der Aktion gelernt ?
auch wenn MS immer gerne Empfiehlt die Autom Windows Update eingeschaltet zu lassen,
 ist es ein Risiko das zu tun , die immer schön auf manuell lassen.


----------



## Bierkastenträger (19. Februar 2010)

Systemwiederherstellung läßt sich ja leider nicht aktivieren - Startleiste ist ebenfalls tot und somit kein Zugriff auf die Systemsteuerung möglich

In einem Punkt gebe ich sehr gerne recht - sollte ich das hier wieder richtig hinkriegen schalte ich zuallererst die automatischen Updates aus!!!


----------



## amdintel (20. Februar 2010)

wenn die aus war kannste das knicken ,
vielleicht ist ja nur die Desktop Darstellung abgeschaltet ?

wenn die vorher aktiviert war die System Wiederherstellung dann kann man das wider zurücksetzten   vor dem Update , 
nen Bekannten hat es 
auch das OS geschrotet ,  
der hat Neu installiert ,
gibt es auf der MS Seite keine Lösung ? 
denn schließlich sind die für den Schaden verantwortlich .


----------



## rabit (20. Februar 2010)

Formatieren und neu instalieren.
Danach wenn s funzt Immage erstellen.
Wirst danach nie probs bekommen.


----------



## amdintel (20. Februar 2010)

eine Sehr dolle Idee weißt  DU eigentlich was das für eine Arbeit macht Windows Neu aufzusetzen alle Programme und Tools Neu installieren zu müssen incl. aller Updates dann die ganzen Einstellungen , damit hat man garantiert mehrere tage  mit zu tun 
ich mache  Immer von meinen PC s.g. System Backups und  auch vom Netbool oder Notebool und lösche die alten erst  wenn Windows gut weiter läuft, 
das ist der sicherste und beste weg ....
in wenigen Minuten ist dann alles wieder herstellt falls man was schief geht mit einer Installation oder Treiber update ....


----------



## rabit (20. Februar 2010)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## amdintel (20. Februar 2010)

du hast echt eine geile logic drauf !

auto der tank leer 
nu neues auto kaufen ?

----------------------------------- hier gehts weiter -->
ich hätte da noch eine idee ....
2. admi konto erstellen , den patch löschen der das verursacht hat
vom 1. die Icons sichern aus dem <verz. user 
die dann im 2. übernehmen rein kopieren 

dann das 1.  konto  löschen


----------



## rabit (20. Februar 2010)

Hey Admintel wenn du lesen würdest, würdest du lesen, das ich genau das schreibe was du auch schreibst.
Er soll ein Immage aus einem frisch aufgesetztem System erstellen um später bei probs einfach das Immage aufspielen.
Wenn er natürlich ein Immage bereits hat kann er direkt das Immage aufspielen^^

Auto tank leer neues Auto kaufen verstehe ich nicht was hat das mit dieser Sache zu tun?


----------



## amdintel (21. Februar 2010)

häääää?
und vielleicht mit der linken  hand zur rechten greifen und beide hände unter den linke fuß rüber bewegen  
mit dem  rechten fuß   dann die  maus steuern  so richtig  ?


----------



## rabit (21. Februar 2010)

Du hast es erraten bist n pfiffiges kerlchen.


----------



## Bierkastenträger (22. Februar 2010)

Danke für eure Diskussion untereinander...
Würde jetzt also gerne das machen, was ihr mir vmtl. beide vorschlagt - weiß nur nicht, wie ich das vom Ablauf her gestalte. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ja mal ein paar Pfeile auf die Schuhe malen...
Würde halt gerne speziell meine Musikdateien sichern und idealerweise meine iTunes-Einstellungen. Wenn das dafür sorgt, dass ich meine Medienbibliothek nicht wieder komplett neu ordnen und editieren muss, dann mach ich auch gern meine FP platt und spiel alles neu drauf.

Kann ich denn auch so einfach ein Image erstellen - und wenn ja wie? Hab gelesen, wenn ich XP neu installiere wird ohnehin die FP formatiert. Das wäre schlecht, wenn mir somit die Daten draufgehen


----------



## Ezio (22. Februar 2010)

Du kannst von einer Live CD starten und alle wichtigen Daten auf eine externe Platte kopieren.


----------

